# Bsumpter's FI build



## bsumpter (Dec 18, 2013)

Few pics, subs are still being built. Hopefully see them soon, been over a month since I ordered. Plus a few more goodies on the way.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Wow, you're really going all out! Haha
Awesome!

Sent from my K017 using Tapatalk


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

You plan on walling it I assume? Either way it's going to be a nice build, good luck!


----------



## bsumpter (Dec 18, 2013)

No wall, box will be built in the trunk. Thanks


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Told it can't be done but Im tuned in to find out!


----------



## bsumpter (Dec 18, 2013)

I am curious to see if anyone is running helper bags for the weight. She starts to squat when fully loaded. Have a friend with a Malibu running some made for a fusion I'm looking into.

link

Firestone Ride Rite 4169 Coil Rite Air Helper Spring Kit Rear Supports Hardware | eBay


----------



## bsumpter (Dec 18, 2013)

Juat wanted to give an update. Had to load the subs yesterday at Slamology 2016, didnt last but maybe 2 minutes before the windshield went. If you find me on Facebook there are some pics and vids. Ill try and update this post as soon as i can. Thanks

Brandon


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

so you did turn it down for wat  the only 2 things I can think of is awesome  & that sucks  all in one


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cavIegx-zo


----------



## bsumpter (Dec 18, 2013)

Not sure if this link will work, but it's a vid of the windshield. Enjoy!

https://www.facebook.com/xOkasiemarie/posts/10208170140868811?ref=notif&notif_t=like_tagged&notif_id=1465703452780556


----------



## Nathan (Feb 27, 2016)

That's crazy haha. Sucks though


----------

